# Question for the ladies.....



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Do any of you have experience with breast growth supplements, herbs, etc? I'm a bit self conscious about mine and looking for a way to enhance them that is safe, natural, and of course not surgical... I've read about Fenugreek but hear it makes you REALLY hungry, and I've also heard about Triactol that works super well but it's quite pricey, nearly $300 for 6 months worth.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. I don't use any supplements for breast growth. I would suggest investing in a good quality push-up bra instead. For me it makes a big difference. Make sure that you wear the right size as well.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I mean, I already do wear push-up bras. It's not really a problem when I have clothes on if you know what I mean... it shouldn't BE a problem but it is in my mind and I'd like to change it permanently, and safely. I'm not even considering surgery I just wanted to try some natural products.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't worry about having small breasts. Some guys like that. I personlly don't have a preference and even if I did there are far more important things...


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Don't worry about having small breasts. Some guys like that. I personlly don't have a preference and even if I did there are far more important things...


I guess I'd be lying if I said it was just for me, but if I can find a natural supplement that isn't insanely expensive, why not? I'd feel better lol


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

why do you want big ones? they really are a hassle. Shirts look better on small chested women. Also, you wont get harassed as much. Big breasts also limits when you can run or do athletics unless you wear a sports bar all the time. What ever happened to loving what god gave you? The prettiest woman I know has almost no boob.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I understand the feeling but I seriously doubt there is a safe way to do it. My mom knows this guy who is into herbal remedies and I didn't believe stuff like that worked, but he put me on something for my stomach problems and it works awesome! I can ask him about it and get back to you if you want. Btw you are hot and I bet you don't need it, but I understand the feeling.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You don't need that stuff. I'm sure your breast looks amazing.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chest/Bust exercises are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah, I guess if they did work no one would get surgery lol. OH WELL.. I'm losing weight so my chest is disappearing, it sucks!


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

swampchild said:


> yeah, I guess if they did work no one would get surgery lol. OH WELL.. I'm losing weight so my chest is disappearing, it sucks!


I can relate. :sigh But I don't think there are any natural supplements for this kind of thing. Um, I do know that taking synthetic progesterone causes some women to get fuller breasts (not necessarily larger). That's not something you'd want to mess with unless you were deficient, though. I don't think there's anything you can do to make them larger, short of surgery. I'm the last person to preach on about this, but I really hope you can accept them for how they are.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You may be happy to hear many guys do not place as much emphasis on boob size as you may think.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I would love a woman no matter what her breast size. A's to KK's


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll pipe in with my own experience - 

a few years ago - about 4, I think - I looked for supplements for this very thing on ebay. I found some and I bought a particular one. I wish I could remember what they were called exactly. Well, they worked for me. now, I did NOT get massive breasts, they simply got fuller to the point where my bra was actually uncomfortable. However, this *may* just have been water retention, I don't know. I did gain some weight elsewhere on my body, but not a massive amount. It was liveable, and I was happy with my results in the chesticular region. It lasted quite a while too. 

so, what I did when i searched was read the feedback on every herbal breast growth supplement I found on ebay, and went with the one that had the best feedback. Would I do it again? well, I might. I hasten to add that buying something like that, well, it's a risk because you don't actually know what's in it. sure, they'll tell you there's things like fenugreek, fennel, etc etc. 

in the book The Green Pharmacy, Dr. David Duke, a long time herbalist, gives a recipe he calls Bustea which *should* produce some results. You might try that first, two cups a day. You can google the recipe as well. as the name implies, it's a tea made up of phytoestrogens, which are plant based approximations of natural human estrogens. I personally believe that while you are young, your body *may* be more likely to respond to herbal supplements like these. 

I hope this is helpful. Good luck to you. I COMPLETELY understand the frustration that some women feel about their smaller chest size. to help fellas understand it, I liken it to penis size. imagine how you'd feel if yours was....smaller than average. kind of the same thing, to me anyway. and we don't get to really hide them. they're right there for everyone to judge.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

I remember seeing an episode of Manswers that tackled this question. You'd have to be interested in becoming an alcoholic, though. The phytoestrogens may do something for you, but all of those excess calories would probably cause an all-over increase in adipose tissue.

I should probably reiterate that littl'uns are pretty awesome.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to take fenugreek. My boobs aren't big but not too small either. I hate the shape of them tho, lol.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish I could give you some of mine.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> I wish I could give you some of mine.


Actually breasts are one of the first places women lose fat from, if you went a diet change and lost some fat they would slim up.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Im not a girl, but i have read some studies saying tofu can help in increasing breast size. You could eat more tofu, if it doesnt work then at least its healthy.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

scythe7 said:


> Im not a girl, but i have read some studies saying tofu can help in increasing breast size. You could eat more tofu, if it doesnt work then at least its healthy.


That's because soy contains phytoestrogen. It won't really help all _that_ much. You'd have to eat a lot of it too.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Actually breasts are one of the first places women lose fat from, if you went a diet change and lost some fat they would slim up.


if that were true why did i go down in pants size but go up two cup sizes?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> if that were true why did i go down in pants size but go up two cup sizes?


Are you taking birth control?

Genetics also can vary this quite a bit.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Are you taking birth control?
> 
> Genetics also can vary this quite a bit.


Nope. I dont want to gain weight. My mother puts a lot of pressure on me to keep a slim figure.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> Nope. I dont want to gain weight. My mother puts a lot of pressure on me to keep a slim figure.


It's weird but not entirely uncommon.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> It's weird but not entirely uncommon.


You may find this interesting:


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

scythe7 said:


> Im not a girl, but i have read some studies saying tofu can help in increasing breast size. You could eat more tofu, if it doesnt work then at least its healthy.


Taking a bunch of phytoestrogens isn't a good idea unless you're already estrogen deficient. Phytoestrogen is weaker than human estrogen, and it'll compete for estrogen receptor sites, so you're actually decreasing the levels of natural estrogen in your body by supplementing with phytoestrogen. That's perfectly alright if you're estrogen deficient (like if you're MTF transgender or postmenopausal) and already have empty sites for the phytoestrogen to bind to. But...not good if your hormone levels are normal.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't, please... Bigger are not better...

Enjoy of having a freedom what smaller breasts gives and you have no extra streching marks , easier to find bras, less pain,free to run etc., and if you are lucky they never drop out of their place and look down!! :teeth

Be proud of your smaller breasts, I would change into smaller any day.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Actually breasts are one of the first places women lose fat from, if you went a diet change and lost some fat they would slim up.


Not for me. Though I know that's true for many women, doesn't apply to me.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> if that were true why did i go down in pants size but go up two cup sizes?


Because the powers that be love you more than most XD LOL JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK 

But no- in all seriousness...

I'm not ultra slim.. but I'm fairly curvy in the hip/thigh area... 
I have a fairly average small A/B cup chest.. 
Honestly.. 
I want like... HUGE knockers..
Mind you- since I don't leave my house ever- and my hubby is kinda eh about it, its almost entirely for me. I love symmetry and curves.

I've wanted big boobs since I was 5. I used to stuff my little dress up clothes with socks or tissue and pretend to have tig ole bitties and I used to get sooo upset that I had small bewbs.. 
I always wanted that hourglass shape.. with my thickness below matching some bazoombas above lol

now adays I'm 'content' to have the ladies I have, and admittedly, I like being able to sleep on my chest or go with out a bra.. and pushup bras- while a total LIE are at least somewhat helpful lol
but man..

aesthetically-to me- a fabulous huge (think... Large D's almost F's) pair of symmetrical breasts is sooooo pleasing to my eye.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> You may find this interesting:


I knew it!! My Asian roots is to blame for my tiny bosoms!


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Dat Gyul said:


> I knew it!! My Asian roots is to blame for my tiny bosoms!


Uh, what is the source of this info? I really doubt that there is anywhere in the world where the average breast size is "larger than D cup".


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big boobes aren't in style anymore a lot of people are getting their implants taken out.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

leonardess said:


> I'll pipe in with my own experience -
> 
> a few years ago - about 4, I think - I looked for supplements for this very thing on ebay. I found some and I bought a particular one. I wish I could remember what they were called exactly. Well, they worked for me. now, I did NOT get massive breasts, they simply got fuller to the point where my bra was actually uncomfortable. However, this *may* just have been water retention, I don't know. I did gain some weight elsewhere on my body, but not a massive amount. It was liveable, and I was happy with my results in the chesticular region. It lasted quite a while too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not looking them to be HUGE I just would like more fullness, so if you find what the name of this was please let me know! I'm going to talk to my doctor too and see what she tells me. I wanna be careful about it.



wtfsam said:


> I'm going to take fenugreek. My boobs aren't big but not too small either. I hate the shape of them tho, lol.


I heard fenugreek works but also that it can make you very hungry!



scythe7 said:


> Im not a girl, but i have read some studies saying tofu can help in increasing breast size. You could eat more tofu, if it doesnt work then at least its healthy.


It's actually quite dangerous for women to eat a lot of tofu because it's pumped full of hormones. I've heard from friends that it can also cause memory loss...


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat Gyul said:


> I knew it!! My Asian roots is to blame for my tiny bosoms!


This that interesting?! An ex showed me that map. Lol


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

nickelbird said:


> Because the powers that be love you more than most XD LOL JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK
> 
> But no- in all seriousness...
> 
> ...


Ds are not that big. Well to me they look like a B. lol but everyone else says they are big. I think I must be blind. And those who said you can't lay on your chest are liars! I sleep on mine all the time!


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

spaceygirl said:


> Uh, what is the source of this info? I really doubt that there is anywhere in the world where the average breast size is "larger than D cup".


Agreed... but you never know :b



sas111 said:


> Big boobes aren't in style anymore a lot of people are getting their implants taken out.


Not really looking for style but more so like my own happiness with my body! I like my shape and would just love fuller breasts!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The only reliable way to increase the size of your breasts is to get implants.

If you want to waste a ton of money on herbal supplements, waste away!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

nickelbird said:


> Because the powers that be love you more than most XD LOL JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK
> 
> But no- in all seriousness...
> 
> ...


My boyfriend is not keen on me wanting implants. He is in the mindset of not being able to care less, as long as I don't lose my butt. Of course, he supports me doing whatever I like with my body, but it is nice to know he is content either way. I only plan to get a C/D cup though, F's seem too cumbersome


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> You may find this interesting:


 I guess women in Russia like getting breast implants.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Implicate said:


> The only reliable way to increase the size of your breasts is to get implants.
> 
> If you want to waste a ton of money on herbal supplements, waste away!


I don't think this is necessarily true.

Do you know how many women have wasted thousands on implants that very poorly affect their overall health? THOUSANDS. Those things burst under pressure, leak into your bloodstream, and need to be replaced annually.

I think spending $9 on a box of Fenugreek supplement, which has other positive affects, is a lot more reliable than spending $5000+ on something that will leave you unhealthy with scars...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

swampchild said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true.
> 
> Do you know how many women have wasted thousands on implants that very poorly affect their overall health? THOUSANDS. Those things burst under pressure, leak into your bloodstream, and need to be replaced annually.
> 
> I think spending $9 on a box of Fenugreek supplement, which has other positive affects, is a lot more reliable than spending $5000+ on something that will leave you unhealthy with scars...


That's great for you, however, no $9 herbal supplement is going to make an A cup a D cup.

Implants also do not need to be replaced annually, I'm not quite sure where you came up with that misinformation. As for scars, they make a tiny incision in the armpit and insert them that way, so scarring is not an issue these days.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im the opposite; i want smaller boobs.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> This that interesting?! An ex showed me that map. Lol


I was actually joking:teeth my tiny bosom is plain old heredity none of my sisters or my mother has huge bosoms but I wish I didn't have to shop in the kids section.


----------

